# IEC Kompass site not working for Round 2



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

So...trying to get on and it either says service unavailable or when I try to load up each section of the application redirects me to a totally unrelated info dump page...anyone else trying to do application right now?


----------



## vhiggins22 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Not even logging in!*

I have made it to the account page several times and then was kicked off to another unrelated site! Now I can't even log in at all


----------



## jenn19 (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes this is terrible! I have only managed to get as far as uploading passport image and it then takes me to an error page and I have to start all over again. I can't even log in most of the time takes me to an unrelated page! Think they should have tested this out properly before making it live!


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

It seems to be working now....but slow.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

It's overloaded trying to handle all the requests...


----------



## jenn19 (Jan 26, 2013)

Think the spaces have all been taken


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, the second round has now had all spaces taken.


----------



## AndyCarr (Mar 3, 2013)

*IEC Kompass Account*

Hi guys,

I'm currently in Canada on my first working holiday visa and I'm trying to apply for it again. I went on the IEC website on the 25th Feb for the 2nd round of applications and tried to create a Kompass account, but it told me that all places had been taken and that you can't create an account unless it is open and there is space. 

Can you only get a Kompass account when the window for applications is open (so now the 7th March)?? And does that mean that on the 25th Feb I just wasn't quick enough?

I don't want to wait for the 7th March to come around for the same thing to happen again and to miss out. Has anyone had the same issue? I just want some clarity on how to get a Kompass account.

PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## AndyCarr (Mar 3, 2013)

I was able to register my Kompass account this morning. I have completed all the initial application requirements except number 5, the one which says 'IEC Category'. It is saying: 

"The 2013 International Experience Canada (IEC) initiative with UNITED KINGDOM - Working holiday is closed. The quota for 2013 is full and we are not accepting new applications."

How can this be true if I was one of the first people to register my Kompass account today, in the 3rd phase of applications? I waited until today to be able to register for Kompass and now I can't submit anything.

Also when I try to send a message through the account it it says:

"This form only accepts entries in English or French, and will not support characters outside of the Latin character set"

No idea what it is talking about.

Please help.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Yup, they are all gone. 0 places remaining.

http://www.canadainternational.gc.c...xperience_canada_experience/index.aspx?view=d


----------

